# purple waffle/ red cripple plant



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

does any one have any info on this plant, is it a true aquarium plant or did I get suckered by the lovely purple leafs, and should take it out and put it in a pot and use it as a house plant.


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

If its a Hemigraphis, then no, not a true aquatic. They don't mind wet environments but not a plant suitable for inside the aquarium.

-Charlie


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

It grows great in a pot on a sunny windowsill. I have one that's about 18" tall


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

suckered in. got it from a chain store?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It is a pretty good riparium plant, planted in a hanging planter cup.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

mgamer20o0 said:


> suckered in. got it from a chain store?


:angryfire nope got it from a reputable fish store here in my town exotic aquatic's.
well looks like I will be supporting other planted tank members and will be shopping the sponsers.roud:


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow, a real pet store selling purple krinkle?

sounds like they got suckered... and pawned it off on you. sorry mate


----------

